# Acoustic Guitar Opinions



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

From what you can see from the ad, would you say this guitar is worth $400.00?

Hand picked the SOLID Indian rosewood for the back and sides.
Hand-selected the solid SITKA Spruce top. 
Nut and saddle are hand cut BONE. 
Bracing is in the classic X-Pattern with hand-carved scalloped braces. 
Headstock is a stunning construction of Rosewood over maple over ebony. 
Binding elegant all-wood.

We oversee the construction directly. This is a guitar you can take anywhere, play in any setting, in a room with any number of more expensive instruments and hold your head up high.
As you can see this instrument offers premium appointments, with gold premium tuners with ebony buttons, deluxe inlays, and body with elegant abalone purfling and rosette.

This is a delicate, expressive guitar with an explosive power. Bass notes are rich and distinct, midrange is balanced and very, very open- high end is so delicate and musical. It's a really beautiful guitar in appearance, playability and sound.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm finding a price of 269.00 us, 0r 336 of our dollars and shipping would be 400ish.
http://www.guitarfetish.com/SOLID-M...olid-Back-and-Sides-with-Binding-_p_4857.html

but I would wonder about the REAL materials,

in fairness, most of GFS's photos are representative of the real thing.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Not to me,you could probably go and find a large selection of recognized brand guitars to sort through and try individually for close to the same $ at any L&M.

I don't like the nut either.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> I'm finding a price of 269.00 us, 0r 336 of our dollars and shipping would be 400ish.
> http://www.guitarfetish.com/SOLID-M...olid-Back-and-Sides-with-Binding-_p_4857.html
> 
> but I would wonder about the REAL materials,
> ...


You are too sharp in finding out where this is from. However, this is not the $269.00 one but the $369.00 one.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

It certainly looks like a lot of guitar for the money. I wouldn't hazard a guess of its value until I played it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ronmac said:


> It certainly looks like a lot of guitar for the money. I wouldn't hazard a guess of its value until I played it.


C'mon Ron, give it a guess.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

those prices look way too good to be true. I'd want to hear one/play one before buying


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> C'mon Ron, give it a guess.


It wouldn't be worth more than asking price, plus landed cost. It could be worth less.

Close enough for ya?


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> You are too sharp in finding out where this is from. However, this is not the $269.00 one but the $369.00 one.


Didn't know there was one model higher priced, I had a look at it and maybe what I said about GFS photos usually being reliable doesn't hold true - almost all of the photos are the same photos for the 269$, and the 369$ model. 

Though you have to love the write up, 
it is as flattering as the write ups for their pick ups..
_This is a delicate, expressive guitar with an explosive power. Bass notes are rich and distinct, midrange is balanced and very, very open- high end is so delicate and musical.
_
bob


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> Didn't know there was one model higher priced, I had a look at it and maybe what I said about GFS photos usually being reliable doesn't hold true - almost all of the photos are the same photos for the 269$, and the 369$ model.
> 
> Though you have to love the write up,
> _*it is as flattering as the write ups for their pick ups.*_.
> ...


I have found their pickups get pretty good reviews while their guitars often to not. Of course, pickups are not rocket science by any means.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

There are more decent playing ad sounding guitars at very low price-points these days. It's reflective of the "dollar-a-day" labour costs available in China. I know I've played some very good Waldens recently and they're just a few hundred dollars each.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> This is a delicate, expressive guitar with an explosive power. Bass notes are rich and distinct, midrange is balanced and very, very open- high end is so delicate and musical. It's a really beautiful guitar in appearance, playability and sound.


I want the author of this flourish to step forward and take a bow. He can do my creative writing assignments any day.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> You are too sharp in finding out where this is from.


Right-click image, select 'Search Google for this image'. Takes less than 1 second to identify GFS. 



> It certainly looks like a lot of guitar for the money. I wouldn't hazard a guess of its value until I played it.




Yeah, this. Materials mean nothing if the guitar doesn't pass the feel and tone tests. Unfortunately.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robboman said:


> Right-click image, select 'Search Google for this image'. Takes less than 1 second to identify GFS.
> 
> Thanks for the lesson. I didn't know Google did that.
> 
> ...


I agree. It should sound better than a cheap guitar with a ply top. It should sound at least "decent" but I agree, with an acoustic that you have never even seen before the proof is in the pudding, er playing.


----------



## chad.blackmore (Feb 8, 2015)

I hate buying online I prefer to play it first and I need to know what its made of


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

chad.blackmore said:


> I hate buying online I prefer to play it first and I need to know what its made of


I would consider buying an electric online, but almost never an acoustic (unless I was confident I could flip it for at least the same amount if it didn't suit).

Neil


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> Didn't know there was one model higher priced, I had a look at it and maybe what I said about GFS photos usually being reliable doesn't hold true - almost all of the photos are the same photos for the 269$, and the 369$ model.
> 
> Though you have to love the write up,
> it is as flattering as the write ups for their pick ups..
> ...


GFS answered my inquiry about the two models. They are the same but one has mahogany back and sides while the other has rosewood and nicer binding. So, basically, the bling costs you another $100.00.


----------



## skilsaw (Nov 4, 2014)

R.S.Fraser Sr. said:


> Though you have to love the write up...
> _This is a delicate, expressive guitar with an explosive power. Bass notes are rich and distinct, midrange is balanced and very, very open- high end is so delicate and musical._


I was riding the bus the other day and sat beside a guy with a guitar case. I asked him, "Is your guitar..._a delicate, expressive guitar with an explosive power_...?" "No" he replied. "The guitar is a POS that I busk with. People have sympathy on me because my guitar is so beat up and they give me more money."


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Didn't the USSR market the LADA as "made with real Steel" Marketing pros are paid to put lipstick on pigs. Seagull markets their guitars as "Canadian made, globally played" good enough for me.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

But the "retail" price is $799, so this must be a good deal : http://www.guitarfetish.com/OUR-BES...ewood-Back-and-Sides-with-Binding_p_4274.html


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Shop for a guitar and not a price point.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

JHarasym said:


> But the "retail" price is $799, so this must be a good deal : http://www.guitarfetish.com/OUR-BES...ewood-Back-and-Sides-with-Binding_p_4274.html


Some fall for that so they use it. Why do you think stores put _*SALE xx% OFF*_ signs in their windows? Because it works.



rollingdam said:


> Shop for a guitar and not a price point.


I agree with you. However, most of us need to set a budget for our guitar purchase then get the best guitar for us as our budget allows.


----------

